
Judge: Democracy Now’s Amy Goodman Isn’t a Criminal - miles
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/10/17/judge-democracy-now-s-amy-goodman-isn-t-a-criminal.html
======
miles
Followup on yesterday's front page story: Amy Goodman Is Facing Prison for
Reporting on the Dakota Access Pipeline
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12719333](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12719333)

